# Deadline Approaching Fast To Nominate Sistani



## basha (Mar 25, 2005)

http://www.PetitionOnline.com/ocsi2005/petition.html

Salam/Sat Sri Akal everyone, I wanted to ask everyone here for a special favor to nominate Sistani for the Nobel Peace Prize. He was nominated by Iraqi Christians living in Iraq, US, and UK for his efforts towards gaining respect for the rights of Iraqi minorities and people of all religous backgrounds. He has also been a silent force against the insurgents who have infiltrated the region of Iraq by choosing to embrace the Iraqi people as Muslims and not as Shiite and Sunni, which is in opposition to the goal of the Iraqi insurgents and of all fundamentalist Muslims throught out the world - to divide the sunni and shia. The only reason I feel we shouldnt nominate him is because he is the type of man who is so humble that in his humility he will not accept the award. He knows that what he does on day to day basis is not for self gain so if any self gain does come his way, he will try to avoid it as best as he can but I feel in the end, as he is a god fearing and people loving person, he will not refuse a gift. I hope he gets the prize so the rest of the world recognizes his achievements and then studies who the man is, how he lives and talks to others. And then maybe, some of his many books on all subjects concerning humanity can make it to the shelves of barnes and noble to eventually become bestsellers. I dream of the day when I can talk to my non-muslim friends about the man who is Sistani. Please nominate him and also get your family/friends via email to nominate him. Thank you. Rab Rakha/Wasalaam.

Basha


----------



## Neutral Singh (Mar 25, 2005)

Dear Basha, thanks for sharing this information. 

Now, i know who is Sistani 

Best Regards


----------

